# Artikel: Man besucht eine Schule, man geht ins Kino.



## daoxunchang

... (das) Kino oder Theater besuchen

Warum ist dieser Satz nicht mit das? Kann er mit es?

... isst mit Gabel und Messer.

Meine Lehrerin sagte, dass wegen 'der' Gabel und 'dem' Messer mit verschiedenen Geschlechtern dieser Satz keinen Artikel hat. Ist es richtig? Ist es so nicht weil dieser Ausdrück ein gewöhnlicher ist?

Danke schön für Ihre Hilfe!


----------



## Henryk

Man sagt "mit Messer und Gabel". Hier bedeutete ein bestimmter Artikel ein bestimmtes Messer bzw. eine bestimmte Gabel.

Man besucht keine Kinos und Theater.


----------



## daoxunchang

Henryk said:


> Man sagt "mit Messer und Gabel". Hier bedeutete ein bestimmter Artikel ein bestimmtes Messer bzw. eine bestimmte Gabel.


Ich weiss. Danke .



Henryk said:


> Man besucht keine Kinos und Theater.


Ich weiss nicht, was du bedeutest. Ich sagte: '... Kino oder Theater besuchen'. Ich suche eine grammatische Erklärung, warum hier gibt kein 'das'. Danke .


----------



## Henryk

Man kann Theater und Kinos nicht *besuchen.*

Man geht ins (ins = in das) Kino und ins Theater.


----------



## pieanne

Man besucht eine Schule, man geht ins Kino.


----------



## Henryk

Ach ja, nicht zu verwechseln: Man kann eine Theater*aufführung* besuchen.


----------



## Whodunit

daoxunchang said:


> ... (das) Kino oder Theater besuchen
> 
> Warum steht in diesem Satz kein "das"? Kann man ihn damit schreiben?


 
Das Wort "das" gehört in deinen Satz. Man "geht ins Kino oder ins Theater". Hier ist es egal, ob man von Bestimmtheit oder Unbestimmtheit redet. Das ist eine feste Wendung: ins Kino/Theater gehen



> ... isst mit Gabel und Messer.


 
Das ist auch eine feste Wendung. Im Englischen gibt es "to eat with knife and fork" und auch im Deutschen heißt es eher "mit Messer und Gabel essen". Wenn du einen bestimmten Artikel einsetzt, beziehst du dich auf genau ein Messer und eine Gabel: "mit *dem* Messer und *der* Gabel essen" = "to eat with *the* knife and *the* fork".



> Meine Lehrerin sagte, dass wegen 'der' Gabel und 'dem' Messer mit verschiedenen Geschlechtern dieser Satz keinen Artikel hat. Ist es richtig?


 
Damit hat es nichts zu tun. Sieh, wie ich es gemacht habe. 



> Ist es so nicht weil dieser Ausdrück ein gewöhnlicher ist?


 
Es ist so, weil es ein fester Ausdruck (set phrase) ist.



> Danke schön für Ihre Hilfe!


 
不客氣。


----------



## daoxunchang

Vielen Dank, Whodunit !


----------



## illuminaut

Henryk said:


> Man kann Theater und Kinos nicht *besuchen.*
> 
> Man geht ins (ins = in das) Kino und ins Theater.


Das ist etwas arg kleinlich. Das hoere ich staendig, dass jemand das Theater besucht. Die Theaterauffuehrung ist damit impliziert.


----------



## Kajjo

illuminaut said:


> Das ist etwas arg kleinlich. Das hoere ich staendig, dass jemand das Theater besucht. Die Theaterauffuehrung ist damit impliziert.


Das ist aber in der Tat kein gutes Deutsch. Ich stimme Henryk und Pieanne völlig zu.

Kajjo


----------



## illuminaut

Das halte ich aber fuer Käse. Man kann ein Theater genauso wie einen Biergarten oder ein Museum besuchen. Es gibt nunmal haeufig mehr als eine Art etwas auszudruecken. Es waere schon etwas peinlich wenn ausgerechnet Seiten wie die DeutschAkademie (Sprachschule, man achte auf den Seitentitel), die Westdeutsche Zeitung, der offizielle Pressetext der Hamburger Theaternacht, oder ein Deutschtest der Queens University schlechtes Deutsch verwenden wuerden. 
"Ins Theater gehen" ist zwar gebraeuchlicher, aber nicht die einzig _richtige_ Form.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich neige zu sehr präziser Ausdrucksweise. Daher beachte bitte, daß ich keineswegs geschrieben habe, die Verwendung wäre _falsch_. Sie ist aber nicht so glücklich und idiomatisch, wie sie sein könnte! 

Leider nimmt die sprachliche Präzision auch unter Journalisten immer weiter ab. Deine Links konnte ich nicht alle öffnen, aber die Hamburger Theaternacht verwendet zurecht "besuchen", da nicht nur eine Theateraufführung gemeint ist, sondern eben auch Attraktionen vor und im Theater. Hier ist die Verwendung also genau wie von uns empfohlen (ein Museum, einen Kurs, eine Ausstellung besuchen).

Der Deutschtest der Queens University ist unglücklich gewählt. Dies kommt leider bei vielen ausländischen Deutschtests vor. Wir hatten hier schon etliche solcher Beispiele, davon sogar eine ganze Anzahl regelrecht _falscher_ Prüfungsfragen.

So oder so, "besuchen" ist nicht falsch, aber es geht besser. Können wir uns darauf einigen?

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Illuminaut, ich habe mir nur einmal die erste Frage des Tests angesehen und die Lücken gefüllt. 

1) Du hast zwei Brötchen zum Frühstück genommen (to take).
2) Ich habe dem Professor gedankt (to thank).
3) Habt ihr dem Professor geantwortet (to answer)?
4) Der Student hat wieder nicht [nach]gedacht (to think).
5) Wir sind zu Hause geblieben (to stay, remain).

Ich empfinde 1) "genommen" als unglücklich, da man dies tyypischerweise einfach so nicht sagt. Ob der Test frei genug ist, daß man auch "gegessen" schreiben dürfte, weiß ich nicht.

Satz 3) ist ebenso korrekt wie untypisch. Wer würde diese Frage jemals so stellen? Das klingt ja, als ob kleine Schuljungen gefragt werden, ob sie auch brav dem Lehrer geantwortet haben. Sicher ist, daß es keine Muttersprachler waren, die diesen Test entworfen haben!

Satz 4) muß man mit "nachdenken" auffüllen, denn nur "denken" wäre schon geradezu  falsch. Ob diese Freiheit erlaubt ist?

Kajjo


----------



## illuminaut

Kajjo said:


> Ich neige zu sehr präziser Ausdrucksweise. Daher beachte bitte, daß ich keineswegs geschrieben habe, die Verwendung wäre _falsch_. Sie ist aber nicht so glücklich und idiomatisch, wie sie sein könnte!
> 
> ...
> 
> So oder so, "besuchen" ist nicht falsch, aber es geht besser. Können wir uns darauf einigen?
> 
> Kajjo



Laut Henryk geht es ueberhaupt nicht, und dir zufolge ist es schlechtes Deutsch. Gegen beides wehre ich mich. Ob man nun ins Theater geht, eine Theaterauffuehrung besucht, oder das Theater besucht, ist fuer mich einerlei. Erklaer mir halt mal, warum das nicht gehen soll. Wieso ist das anders als "das Museum besuchen", womit schliesslich auch eine Museumsausstellung gemeint ist?


----------



## illuminaut

Kajjo said:


> 3) Habt ihr dem Professor geantwortet (to answer)?
> 
> Satz 3) ist ebenso korrekt wie untypisch. Wer würde diese Frage jemals so stellen? Das klingt ja, als ob kleine Schuljungen gefragt werden, ob sie auch brav dem Lehrer geantwortet haben. Sicher ist, daß es keine Muttersprachler waren, die diesen Test entworfen haben!


Also ich wuerde so eine Frage in ganz normalen gesprochenem Deutsch verwenden. Zum Beispiel wenn man es auf einen Brief- oder Emailverkehr bezieht. Jemanden zu fragen ob er eine Frage des Professors muendlich beantwortet hat klingt immer etwas komisch, egal in welcher Sprache.

Wie dem auch sei, ich stimme dir zu, dass auslaendische Deutschtests nicht unbedingt als Paradebeispiele der deutschen Sprache taugen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Illuminaut,
was soll ich noch sagen: Man kann ein Theater besuchen. OK. 

Ich finde aber den Ausdruck "Gehst Du morgen wieder ins Theater?" wesentlich idiomatischer (im Sinne von "typischer für deutsche Muttersprachler") als die Frage "Besuchst Du morgen wieder das Theater?". Zumindest in Norddeutschland würde das niemand so sagen. Falsch ist es deshalb wohl aber nicht, da hast Du recht!

Mich würde noch einmal abschließend interessieren, welche Formulierung Du selbst privat wirklich benutzt!

Kajjo


----------



## illuminaut

Kajjo said:


> Hallo Illuminaut,
> was soll ich noch sagen: Man kann ein Theater besuchen. OK.
> 
> Ich finde aber den Ausdruck "Gehst Du morgen wieder ins Theater?" wesentlich idiomatischer (im Sinne von "typischer für deutsche Muttersprachler") als die Frage "Besuchst Du morgen wieder das Theater?". Zumindest in Norddeutschland würde das niemand so sagen. Falsch ist es deshalb wohl aber nicht, da hast Du recht!
> 
> Mich würde noch einmal abschließend interessieren, welche Formulierung Du selbst privat wirklich benutzt!
> 
> Kajjo


Da stimme ich dir natuerlich zu. "Das Theater besuchen" klingt etwas geschwollener und umstaendlicher, und ich wuerde das daher einfach unter anderen Umstaenden verwenden, und wahrscheinlich gar nicht in gesprochener Form.
Ich wuerde auch "Gehst du morgen wieder ins Theater?" sagen, aber in geschriebener Form kann ich mir viele Varianten vorstellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Na, das ist doch ein erfreuliches Ende für diesen Thread!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Wie wäre es mit einem Kompromiss?

Macht doch einfach einen Theaterbesuch oder verbringt einen Abend im Kino. ;-)


----------



## Henryk

Illuminaut, "besuchen" und "gehen in" sind ja nur zwei unterschiedliche Aspekte.

Ich würde nie sagen: "Ich besuche das Kino", weil man da zunächst an das Gebäude denkt, und da passte nur "gehen in". "besuchen" klingt halt eher nach "Ausstellung/Aufführung", das ist jedoch nicht die erste Assoziation, daher halte ich "besuchen" für sehr unglücklich.


----------



## illuminaut

Henryk said:


> Illuminaut, "besuchen" und "gehen in" sind ja nur zwei unterschiedliche Aspekte.
> 
> Ich würde nie sagen: "Ich besuche das Kino", weil man da zunächst an das Gebäude denkt, und da passte nur "gehen in". "besuchen" klingt halt eher nach "Ausstellung/Aufführung", das ist jedoch nicht die erste Assoziation, daher halte ich "besuchen" für sehr unglücklich.


Dieser Logik zufolge koennte man auch kein Museum besuchen. Ich sage uebrigens auch nie "Ich besuche das Kino", aber der "Kinobesuch" hoert sich doch schon wieder besser an als der "Kinogang", oder?


----------



## Kajjo

illuminaut said:


> Ich sage uebrigens auch nie "Ich besuche das Kino", aber der "Kinobesuch" hoert sich doch schon wieder besser an als der "Kinogang", oder?



Ja, richtig. 

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Dieser Logik zufolge koennte man auch kein Museum besuchen.


Aber natürlich, ein Museum ist doch eine Ausstellung, die man besuchen kann.


> aber der "Kinobesuch" hoert sich doch schon wieder besser an als der "Kinogang", oder?


Natürlich. "Kinogeher" klingt aber auch leicht simplifiziert.


----------



## Bahiano

illuminaut said:


> "...aber der "Kinobesuch" hoert sich doch schon wieder besser an als der "Kinogang", oder?


Hallo Illuminaut,

na, da hast du - ob gewollt oder nicht - in diesen Thread, den ich mit Genuss verfolge, eine neue Kurve eingebaut...

Man beachte den semantischen Unterschied zwischen
*Kinobesucher*
und
*Kinogänger*

;-)


----------



## illuminaut

Henryk said:


> Aber natürlich, ein Museum ist doch eine Ausstellung, die man besuchen kann.


Nein, ein Museum ist genauso ein Gebaeude wie ein Theater oder Kino. Wenn du sagst, dass die Ausstellung impliziert ist when man ein Museum besucht, dann sollte die gleiche Logik besagen, dass eine Auffuehrung impliziert ist wenn man vom Theater spricht, oder eben eine Vorstellung im Kino.


----------



## Henryk

illuminaut said:


> Nein, ein Museum ist genauso ein Gebaeude wie ein Theater oder Kino. Wenn du sagst, dass die Ausstellung impliziert ist when man ein Museum besucht, dann sollte die gleiche Logik besagen, dass eine Auffuehrung impliziert ist wenn man vom Theater spricht, oder eben eine Vorstellung im Kino.


Du verwirrst mich vollkommen, sogar so stark, dass man ein Museum besuchen kann.  Das kann man natürlich nicht. Im saloppen Deutsch mag dies vielleicht irgendwo gebräuchlich sein, es ist aber kein Hochdeutsch.


----------



## illuminaut

Henryk said:


> Du verwirrst mich vollkommen, sogar so stark, dass man ein Museum besuchen kann.  Das kann man natürlich nicht. Im saloppen Deutsch mag dies vielleicht irgendwo gebräuchlich sein, es ist aber kein Hochdeutsch.


Also, wenn du mir jetzt erzaehlen willst dass man ein Museum auch nicht besucht, dann traue ich deiner Einschaetzung was Hochdeutsch ist absolut nicht mehr ueber den Weg. Vielleicht solltest du die Moeglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass nicht alles was du persoenlich nicht so oft sagst oder hoerst automatisch kein Hochdeutsch sei.


----------



## Henryk

illuminaut said:


> Also, wenn du mir jetzt erzaehlen willst dass man ein Museum auch nicht besucht, dann traue ich deiner Einschaetzung was Hochdeutsch ist absolut nicht mehr ueber den Weg. Vielleicht solltest du die Moeglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass nicht alles was du persoenlich nicht so oft sagst oder hoerst automatisch kein Hochdeutsch sei.


 
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut und mein Encarta-Wörterbuch sagt:

- für bestimmte Zeit bei jemandem sein
- bei einer Veranstaltung answesend sein (Konzert, Gottesdienst, Theateraufführung)
- Schule/Uni, um dort am Unterricht teilzunehmen

Nichts zu sehen vom Gebäudebesuchen.


----------



## illuminaut

Museumsbesuch, Theaterbesuch, Kinobesuch....das sind alles ganz normale, hochdeutsche Woerter. Willst du das wirklich anzweifeln? Und wenn man daraus Hauptwoerter formen kann, dann kann man auch sagen, dass man ein Museum besucht, ein Theater besucht, oder eben ein Kino besucht. Der zweite Punkt in deinem Encarta sagt schliesslich "bei einer Veranstaltung anwesend sein", und wenn man davon redet, dass man ein Museum besucht, redet man nicht von dem Gebauede, sondern von der Veranstaltung (in diesem Fall eine Ausstellung).


----------

